# What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

First day of the year, I'll be wearing my blue bezel PO homage, by Parnis of course!










































Have a very good year, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Beijing Zhufeng, one of the most beautiful objects in the Solar System.

Ric


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Ringing in the New Year with a new tourbillon diver! It arrived on New Year's Eve. Uses the Sea-Gull ST 8002 automatic movement.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Waiting on some Sea-Gulls, so it's Jaragar (again) while I wait on China.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

First working day of 2013...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Beijing ZunDa today. Has a less dressy look than the ZhuFeng. I really like it.

Ric


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Haven't been wearing this for a while. And since it is the first days of the new year, it is kind of appropriate to wear an Alpha (and not Omega). :-d


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Yer garden variety Sea-Gull ST5:


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijing Shuangling dark brown dial, 17 jewels early version.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> My Beijing ZunDa today. Has a less dressy look than the ZhuFeng. I really like it.
> 
> Ric


Every time I read ZunDa, I think of Zonda... 

The both have great aesthetics though :-!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

More Jaragar while I wait out my Sea-Gulls:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Doing business today so it's on with the business watch...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good evening mates!

Today with this PAM homage, on a brand new strap anthracite color, Galaxy from Sectime.


























































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Haven't been wearing this one for ages :think:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Be wearing mu Sub homage, and testing my brand new lap-top.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

That would be me new Getat Lum homage...

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Low cost today 










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Happy New Year Fellows !

Yep, starting the new year with Parnis, Power Reserve *:-!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

My Fineat skeleton. The bracelet's chintzier than a seersucker salesman shucking Pintos in Hell, but it will suffice until I can convince myself to pay twice the value of the watch for a replacement.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thrax said:


> My Fineat skeleton. The bracelet's chintzier than a seersucker salesman shucking Pintos in Hell, but it will suffice until I can convince myself to pay twice the value of the watch for a replacement.


*This has some resemblance to a Picasso *:-! *wow what a beauty !*


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I just took my sterile DSSD homage from manbu for a swim. 1.1km and 1.5 hours in the water later, it's still ticking and no signs of water seepage. I'll keep an eye on it for now though, might be too early to say.









(Reused pic)


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Even my wife compliments this one:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Parnis-Automatic Pilot, (IWC homage) on a true genuine leather strap from Sectime.

Notice the red color fighter jet on the end of the second hand. *


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Even my wife compliments this one:
> 
> View attachment 924238
> 
> ...


My wife also likes the watch.

You take them photos on yer kitchen top? Shall try it meself tomorrow. Looks good.

Oh, and from now on you stay away from my wife. (Bum bum).

Ric


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a spare desk I made up with some left over aluminum from work (the desk is in my office). I have taken pics on the bathroom counter though. If your wife would stay away from ME, that would help! Tell her I say hi by the way.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> I just took my sterile DSSD homage from manbu for a swim. 1.1km and 1.5 hours in the water later, it's still ticking and no signs of water seepage. I'll keep an eye on it for now though, might be too early to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still dry and ticking, I'm impressed.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Sea-Gull 1911 Sun Yat-sun Revolution watch.

The writing at the bottom's in Yat-sun's very own calligraphy, and says... something revolutionary.

Probably.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

Today with this one (the watch which has a long name), who has just got a new strap Havana, from Sectime.


























































Have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> This is a spare desk I made up with some left over aluminum from work (the desk is in my office). I have taken pics on the bathroom counter though. If your wife would stay away from ME, that would help! Tell her I say hi by the way.


Explains why my youngest behaves like a Storm Trooper.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

my lovely Shanghai.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My new Getat California Dial. Note it's not the rose gold version that Frau Capucho's taken umbrage to. Tis the normal stainless steel version, nicely polished.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_The snake is on the mountain._

I repeat : _the snake, is on the mountain._


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

deluded said:


> Still dry and ticking, I'm impressed.


I have done some test with my MQJ, checked and revised by myself but stock watch and it's capable of this an a bit more like take a bath with me (shampoo included):




























Two years with me, still alive and over +1min/mouth


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Remior said:


> I have done some test with my MQJ, checked and revised by myself but stock watch and it's capable of this an a bit more like take a bath with me (shampoo included):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## devil_van (Nov 12, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 925283
> 
> 
> My Sea-Gull 1911 Sun Yat-sun Revolution watch.
> ...


The blank Chinese words means : every thing belongs to every one


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

devil_van said:


> The blank Chinese words means : every thing belongs to every one


Then I was right.

I have to admit, back during my skool history lessons Sun Yat-sun stood out as one of the admirable revolutionaries. Crossed my mind when I bought the watch.

Ric


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just received this Double Rhomb:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

ch196 said:


> Just received this Double Rhomb:
> 
> View attachment 926468


Nice. Very nice. Ric


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sea-Gull 819.380 Dual Time Open Heart


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

The Chronotac Steve MaKween ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

...getting to be a favourite.


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> ...getting to be a favourite.


 Nice strap !! Nice watch, goes without saying.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bagelsport *Explo II*


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Jinggangshan (井岗山), Made by Nanchang Watch Factory in very limited numbers with an unsigned ST-5 movement.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

This one today:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## knicholas (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that a stock strap?


jopex said:


> First working day of 2013...
> View attachment 921943


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

First day back at the office, so wearing my Beijing ZunDa to cheer me up. Erm, I mean celebrate the occasion.

Ric


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Today is a Zhufeng day:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All!

PO homage orange bezel, for my Monday.


















































Have a great week, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

A world time watch from Maanshan


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

mushrooming today ;-), with my Minorva Dual Time...


----------



## Herodotus (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats a nice watch, but why do they print the "3 ATM water resistance" so fat on it? I mean, thats like the lowest possible level, not something to boast with (no offense )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* "_Calibre_" (after the Bagel Explo II)


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Reno said:


> *TAO* "_Calibre_" (after the Bagel Explo II)


Wow, that is Reee-EEE-EEEEeeeellyy nice! So Chinese, and such nice wrist presence b-) .... where did you catch that one?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Today, decided on the Alpha "Military Blue Dial Submariner" Automatic. 
**And, it's "Official"..*:-d;-)*

Hey Martin, you were right, Alpha's communication isn't the best but they indeed shipped within a reasonable time. Again thanks for the heads up *:-!


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Minorva Tourbillon Moonphase today. 







Sorry about the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I would marry you to get at your watch.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Thrax said:


> I would marry you to get at your watch.


Funny, because my wife will likely divorce me if I keep buying more watches.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

RE: Martin's Tao Int'l 'Calibre' homage from earlier today:

So, I was able to answer my own question with a brief search... Taowatch has them for a price that I at first couldn't believe; under $90!

I'd buy one, but it would only be for novelty, I think, because it would probably look rather too large on my 6.75cm wrist...:-(

Edit: I mean 6.75 *inch* circumference wrist!!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Proof that value isn't always in money, today I present the favorite watch amongst my current collection, a $30 Jaragar:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Proof that value isn't always in money, today I present the favorite watch amongst my current collection, a $30 Jaragar:


Whoah! What a deal! That wasn't the 'dealer' price, was it?

Nice find!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Just another eBay Jaragar model. 

Here it is in black and in white.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> Wow, that is Reee-EEE-EEEEeeeellyy nice! So Chinese, and such nice wrist presence b-) .... where did you catch that one?





dougiedude said:


> RE: Martin's Tao Int'l 'Calibre' homage from earlier today:
> 
> So, I was able to answer my own question with a brief search... Taowatch has them for a price that I at first couldn't believe; under $90!
> 
> I'd buy one, but it would only be for novelty, I think, because it would probably look rather too large on my 6.75cm wrist...:-(


Hi dougiedude, thanks, and sorry for the late answer.

Yup you got it right. It's a Cartier Calibre homage from TAO. So not-so-chinese ;-) but definitely great price & quality.

And again yes, it's a BIG watch :-d

Believe it or not, I have an even BIGGER TAO :

TAO-200WD - "Endurer"


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

Today I feel like a boss, using my ultra cheap Jaragar. Always keeps good time as any of the most expensive I have! Something that surprises me even today ...Love this watch.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Bingcheng (Ice City)


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Mont Blancagar today.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought the 'Caliber'; I'm thinking I can 'grow into' the watch :-d, right?

Doing my wrist exercises now.... then all I have to do is _wait..._ :-(


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

New parnis big pilot. Very happy with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

the alpha paul newman


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 925283
> 
> 
> My Sea-Gull 1911 Sun Yat-sun Revolution watch.
> ...


The writing on the bottom says "What is under heaven is for all", which is on the entrance of most chinatowns.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

xingfenzhen said:


> The writing on the bottom says "What is under heaven is for all", which is on the entrance of most chinatowns.


Hi xingfenzhen,

And you know I bought the watch after seeing it on your $5,000 Chinese watch collectin post, right?

Thanks for the information, and I'll be sure to check the inscription against the China Town gate in Manchester, next time I'm there.

Really pleased with the watch. There's something masculine and no-nonsense about the dial.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My newly acquired Sea-Gull ST5 this morning, to brighten a gloomy day in the office.

This is the nicest blue I've ever seen on a dial. I'm as spell-bound with this watch as I am with my beloved Raketa.

Just need the strap it truly deserves, and I'm set for life. Oh, and some Poly-thingy to clean up the acryllic.

Ric


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Wore the sterile DSSD homage for another swim today.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Today, a day of rain and thick fog (here where I live), I chose this one:


















































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Simply...........Parnis *|>


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Vintage 1960's Beijing BS-2 18 jewels.|>


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beifang


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> I bought the 'Caliber'; I'm thinking I can 'grow into' the watch :-d, right?
> 
> Doing my wrist exercises now.... then all I have to do is _wait..._ :-(


Time to hit the gym :-d

Taining heavy is the key ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Alpha Coke GMT:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

NOS Shanghai:


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Until today, when it accelerated by 6 minutes!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning to all!

My watch for today, will be this one:










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another 1960's Beijing made watch, a Changcheng (great wall) with a SB-5 movement.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Old pics, but yesterdays and todays watches.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## gt7834a (Dec 21, 2012)

Less than a week old. Like the looks of it, but doesn't seem to have a power reserve. Keeps good time when I am wearing it, but runs down overnight. Not bad for the price though.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hai Shi


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Hai Shi


Bless you.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Getat Rad homage, california dial.

Will have to do something about the strap.

Not as crap as I've come to expect of stock straps, it's actually quite good. But as I've found with its Lum homage cousin, a constant width, double sided strap is way more comfortable with watch cases of this scale.

Ric


----------



## gosha (Jan 11, 2013)

mpalmer said:


> Ringing in the New Year with a new tourbillon diver! It arrived on New Year's Eve. Uses the Sea-Gull ST 8002 automatic movement.
> 
> View attachment 921357


Where is the seconds hand? Otherwise nice


----------



## gosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks a little cheap(no offence)


----------



## gosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Waiting on some Sea-Gulls, so it's Jaragar (again) while I wait on China.


 Was thinking bout getting this one. How is it?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A late 1950's or early 1960's Shanghai vintage. Suitable for a gentleman of certain age.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

First of many (I hope)...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, this Alpha:










regards,

Martin


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

gosha said:


> Was thinking bout getting this one. How is it?


Mine loses time quickly at low power reserves, but other than that it's just fine.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Bless you.
> 
> Ric


:-d


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Haizhu


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Perpetual Regulator just arrived last night! Looks better than the pics I saw prior to purchase...although the black alligator another fine WUS-er gave me may have a bit to do with that!


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Alpha Chronograph:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Alpha Chronograph:
> View attachment 931914
> View attachment 931913


Gorgeous chrono.

Is there lume at the indices? Is it bright? That definitely looks like lume on the small dial hands, which is really cool. How do they look at night?


----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

This is one of my few Chinese!







Alpha Explorer II GMT homage.

This I got from a colleague.
And when I saw it in my hand, I was impressed with the finish of it, is at the same level of Seiko Orient.I and got it as a gift from a dear colleague.
And when i saw him in hand, I was impressed with the finish of it, is at the same level of Seiko and Orient.

A great weekend for everyone.

See you soon,
Cigano!


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Shanghai 7120


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Getat Lum homage for today.

The scale of the watch means it doesn't fit under the cuffs of my work shirts. Don't want to look like a blingy rapper at the office, so it's strictly a weekend watch for me. I *love* the look of it, and that strap has that informality about it. A comfortable old shoe, or that old linen shirt that you can't help wearing.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


Hi AlbertaTime
Can't get over your collection - awesome!
Where did you get your watch spanner? I guess I'm going to need one


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA Pilot b-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

Big red Parnis, for me today.










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yanan SHI-101


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A late 1960's or early 1970's no name Beijing made watch with a SB-5 movement. Can't find a brand name on the dial and caseback.b-)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 933230


Yeah, came across this during my Shanghai Taobao travels. To be honest, the first bezel diver I've ever liked. All those Omegas and Rolexes always left me cold. (I know, I know, don't lynch me).

Ric


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 931708
> 
> View attachment 931709
> 
> ...


May I strongly recommend Toshi straps? Damn great.







On my favourite pam359 homage.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

SeaGull 55th today.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

soviet said:


> A late 1960's or early 1970's no name Beijing made watch with a SB-5 movement. Can't find a brand name on the dial and caseback.b-)


The name is on the dial! That's a Beijing, with the Tiananmen logo and everything.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess who.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Will be wearing this one later on today.....mainly because its the only Chinese watch I own 

Millionsmart Liaoning Tourbillon.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

claradead said:


> Guess who.
> 
> View attachment 933790


O_O Fantastic pic, claradead |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* _Day-Date_ for this cold & dark Sunday


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Also daydate for me :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> A late 1960's or early 1970's no name Beijing made watch with a SB-5 movement. Can't find a brand name on the dial and caseback.b-)


Isn't the Beijing logo on the dial brand enough?

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Zhufeng this morning. Decided I needed a bit of glamour to start the week on.

The silver markings and hands are exquisite. And the case shape is lovely enough to hold its head up high with a Max Bill. Can't stop looking at it and smirking to myself.

Classy, innit.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 934844
> 
> 
> Beijing Zhufeng this morning. Decided I needed a bit of glamour to start the week on.
> ...


Is that a crack i see there Ric?....ha ha only kidding...its an absolute beauty!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me the M177s:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, Jaragar.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Still bonding with the newly acquired Perpetual...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Big pilot for me today, by Parnis.










































Have a great week, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 1120


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

wearing my alpha navimeter homage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* Flieger for me today b-)


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Skitalets said:


> The name is on the dial! That's a Beijing, with the Tiananmen logo and everything.


I am not very sure as some watch books mentioned a Tiananmen brand watch. Usually I find the brand name just under the logo for most Chinese VCMs.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Early 17 jewels version of Beijing BS-2. Early 1960's.b-)


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

today i am sporting the orkina, cheap watch but a deal at 10 bucks


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 1523


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Another Zhufeng day:


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Rodina R005! My newest watch:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Liaoning "Shizhi" (test run)


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Parnis GMT (new out of 'box'!) on Ball silicon.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

KS...


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Recently acquired seagull 1963


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning all,

So today's a good day for my Beijing ZunDa.

As yet can see, it's still a bit dark in the morning, although I *love* that glow you get when there's snow on the ground.

Have a wonderful day, my friends.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Feeling like a "Winner" today...*;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Bawang


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

*Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*

On a lovely Bros Dakota strap and double-fold Axel deployant.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

My Dad's old _Anadigit_ for today b-)














































Maybe not "made in China"&#8230; but










;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me the M177 once again:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning to You all!

This Thursday it's homage day for me, the MM, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

Today i thought the bagel Gmt needed some love, currently waiting for its brother the milguass to arrive


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Feels good to put this one on today:


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Got this one the other day...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sea-Gull Dual Time today... (a bit lazy, so this is from 11 days ago;-))


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

An early Butterfly


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> For me the M177 once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and just *look* at those hands! You could start a war with them. Love 'em.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Feels good to put this one on today:


Yeah, isn't life hell. 

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaragar* 'M24' b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> *Jaragar* 'M24' b-)


Can yer get Sky Sport on that?

Ric


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Can yer get Sky Sport on that?
> 
> Ric


:-d

Nope.

But there's enough room for a CRT monitor inside this beast :roll:


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

Bagels all the way!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I own Jaragar, Eyki, Orkina, and something about the Jaragar just sets them above and beyond. I'd buy a dozen of these things, if I liked that many of them.


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

rocking my paul newman today


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai A-611


----------



## Mikgsxr (Dec 6, 2012)

My new 50mm boat


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

The peacock!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A rare bird today, an early Dongfeng ST5D 29 jewels automatic with luminous hands. I haven't seen another one exactly like it during the last 5-6 years.b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SCHAFFER* '_Bentling_' b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Sea-Gull ST5 today. A nice weekend watch, if ever I saw one.

Does my bum look too big in this new strap?

Ric


----------



## Bravefish (Jan 3, 2013)

Alias Kim Homme Auto, has a nasty bracelet looks tacky but it was a grand total of £3.88 and gets worn when im at my desk to save scratches from my other watches, keeps time ok (tho doesn't hold reserve) and its an auto with see thro caseback which is a winner!!


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

Sea Dragon King 

Not diving today but hope to get some diving off the coast of Africa in a few months time.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


>


Nice.

And just look at the curves on those numbers. Works of art. Lovely.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanglin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning Shanghai SB1H


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Evening change for the _Splashmaster_ on Oyster bracelet b-)










(*Pierce Brosnan* approves)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Another ALPHA&#8230;


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello World,

So here we have my Sun Yat-sun watch. Just the ticket for a good watch to wear in the workplace.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shancheng










The second hand might be a later addition.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Shancheng
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one? I count three.

Hmm, so one of 'em must be the third hand, right?

Ric


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Today with this big and massive, U-Boat homage, by Parnis.


































With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Stuhrling Nemo Multifunction..


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

New strap for my Sea-Gull...


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beijing* Zhufeng for me today b-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning to You all!

Today I'm going with the blue bezel PO homage, for a ride.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Shanghai SB1H 35 jewel auto.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Felt like a Parnis day...:roll: on a Hardley Roma rubber strap.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been eyeballing that one for a long time, and it looks even better than I could have imagine. D: I wants it, precious.


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

This cheeky little sausage today...


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Good morning to You all!
> 
> Today I'm going with the blue bezel PO homage, for a ride...


Luis, that is really nice!

What "brand" is that?

Was the dial sterile when you bought it, or did you sterilise it afterwards?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My newly arrived Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue, this evening.

Me a most happy bunny.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats Ric - nice piece of kit aren't they?
Enjoy it in your Alpine eyrie
O


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

What is the case diameter on the  Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue? I have 8 inch, flattish wrists, which make many watches look very small on me.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What is the case diameter on the  Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue? I have 8 inch, flattish wrists, which make many watches look very small on me.


This one's 38mm, but Thomas is about to start selling 42mm. The last few pages of the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue thread should bring you up to date.

Ric


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

42mm would be perfect, thank you!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Xian peacock


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

this arrived this morning so will be on my wrist until the next one drops thru the letterbox.it is as big as it looks luckily ive got 8.5in wrists


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Shift said:


> Luis, that is really nice!
> 
> What "brand" is that?
> 
> Was the dial sterile when you bought it, or did you sterilise it afterwards?


Hi Shift!

Thanks for the compliment mate! This PO homage, it's from Parnis, well, at least it was sold to me by parniswatches. PARNIS 40MM Planet Ocean Blue Bezel Automatic watc - Automatic - Parnis watch station

I have two of these, the orange bezel, and this one, the blue bezel. One curious detail; The helium valve on the orange bezel, is fake and merely decorative, but in the blue bezel is real, and it really works!

The dial as You can see in the pictures, is sterile of origin. I was lucky and got one, because at the moment they are all sold out!

(edited by moderator)

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My new Sea-Gull 1963 today. Oh happy, happy days!

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> My new Sea-Gull 1963 today. Oh happy, happy days!
> 
> Ric


Congrats Ric, she is a beauty!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

My watch for today, Passion, by Celsus.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

My inexpensive drug store find from nearly 4 years ago... Sergio Valente Automatic Multifunction. Runs like a champ.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2012)

Thomashek said:


>


Details on this?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> My new Sea-Gull 1963 today. Oh happy, happy days!
> 
> Ric


Great strap :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me, the M177s:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

lamergod said:


> Details on this?


hmmm I've seen these Engelhardt time pieces before, aren't these based out of Germany ? Nice though


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Enjoying Jaragar on the wrist today.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> hmmm I've seen these Engelhardt time pieces before, aren't these based out of Germany ? Nice though


Did a quick search and found that it's some chinese brand passing of as a German with a German sounding name.

Found it on ebay. The price seems to be reasonable. Any reviews on it? And I also found a great looking moon-phase too.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

My beloved Tao. I continue to be impressed by the craftsmanship of this watch:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Dalishen Group commemorative


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 945723


Absolutely beautiful, Ron.

Ric


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

*Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*










Στάλθηκε από το SGH-T889 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Dalishen Group commemorative


Missed this one.

Also none too shabby.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*



skalogre said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SGH-T889 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


Pah!

A dime a dozen these days.

Ric

p.s. Heh heh heh.


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*

There was a reissue recently, right? Lucky I got mine some years ago.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*



skalogre said:


> There was a reissue recently, right? Lucky I got mine some years ago.


Yeah, and I'm a happy bunny 'cos I've just got the new 1963 reissue just yesterday. But of course it was threads on the prior reissue that got me all excited to have one.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today (Jan 2013)*

So clever, I said it twice.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I've now had this one for 24 hours. I believe I may remove the Cyclops. It is magnifying at an amazing 1.2ish. Other than the Cyclops and already swapping out the bracelet, I'm very happy with the purchase.


----------



## zoomjohn (Dec 18, 2007)

Reno said:


>


This looks beautiful. Alpha Explorer? I never looked at Alpha closely, may be it's time!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

zoomjohn said:


> This looks beautiful. Alpha Explorer? I never looked at Alpha closely, may be it's time!


Thanks ZJ

Yes, it's an _Explo I_&#8230; but unfortunately, this one is out of stock for quite a long time now.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi World,

My Getat Lum homage today, resplendent on one of Getat's finest handmade straps.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

I'm definitely surrendered to the sterile dials. Sub homage, by Parnis, for this Thursday.










































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Taste for Tao


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Oh dear, aren't those hands put on a bit wrong, Mr Martin Sir? And isn't that dial a degree rotated? And I can see a hair in there. tsk tsk. I'd send it straight back to the maker, if I was you...

Ric

p.s. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, yes, I do believe the sub seconds are a hair off-center!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Jinmao


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Another Zhufeng:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> Another Zhufeng:


Also lovely.

But I.... must... have.... a Zhufeng... like the... other... one. Cannot.... resist.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A common Shanghai 7120 with a rare steel case.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I went naked all day just so I could wear this when I returned to the States this evening. It was lying in wait for me:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

So today I chose the Beijing ZunDa.

I have "a couple more" Beijings on the way, so I'm not sure if I'll live long enough to enjoy Mr Martin Sir's jealousy once my wife finds out.

Ric


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 947990
> 
> 
> So today I chose the Beijing ZunDa.
> ...


That's gorgeous! I'm sure it's worth the risk.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

deluded said:


> That's gorgeous! I'm sure it's worth the risk.


That's my rationale, but I'm not sure if it'll feel that way after a few nights sleeping in the shed.

Ric


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> That's my rationale, but I'm not sure if it'll feel that way after a few nights sleeping in the shed.
> 
> Ric


I'm sure you'll continue to post pictures from your shed though. :-d


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, decided with the Big Pilot Parnis. Even after several months of ownership, this Parnis continues to keep accurate time, amazing.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Taihang


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bagelsport* _1KGauss_ for today&#8230;


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

A boring and rainy Friday today. So I've chose this, to cheer me up a bit.


















































Have a very nice weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

The Dragon King rides again...


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagull 819.380


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 1123


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* Pilot, for the evening&#8230; b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Shanghai 1123


Not a bad job having to wear that.

(sigh) I think my ST5 collection might have to expand a tad. You, Ron, Mr Martin Sir and Pawl keep swapping pole position for gorgeousness in VCM watches. A daily event. One fears that you'll come to blows if this continues. Hence, one proposes I take your choicest pieces to help avoid the bloodshed.

I'm selfless like that.

Ric


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Can I be the King of Germasia?


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My beautiful ST5.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My dinky Sea-Gull ST5 today.

Was feeling a bit left out after the cat-walk procession of ST5s we've been seeing these last few days. Still, this sweet thing is well worthy of a second glance, even in the company of the super models.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Infantry eBay special again


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Me again.

So I decided to change into my Beijing ZhuFeng for the evening.

Isn't is lovely? I feel like licking it. When no one's looking, I might just do it.

(later) Yep, well worth a lick.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* GMT for the evening b-)


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

And a grail finally lands on my wrist:


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Can I be the King of Germasia?


Yes ( Rousseau is a French name, though).


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

A 1973 Baoshihua


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> *ALPHA* GMT for the evening b-)


Hmmmm...........Bagelsport bracelet on an Alpha..??..


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

PhantomACE said:


> Yes ( Rousseau is a French name, though).


Indeed it is, but I think it falls into this category by default.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello All,

So today I went for the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.

I purposely didn't muck about with the image this time as the camera has (for once) faithfully captured the colours, tones and textures. One of the pluses of living in a glass-walled house is that when there's snow on the ground, and a bit of sunshine about, then there's oodles of light in here.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

chronoman23 said:


> Hmmmm...........Bagelsport bracelet on an Alpha..??..


;-) indeed.

I realized I was wrong about the Bagelsports' bracelets. When I receive the watches (Explo2 & Milgauss), I wrote they were just plain rubbish (especially the end links) because they couldn't fit properly to the case&#8230; but recently, I tried to fit another bracelet on the Explo2, and I realized it didn't fit either :-s

The culprit was in fact the lug width, which is a tad smaller than 20mm :-x o|

I tried the Bagels' bracelets on other watches, and they fit perfectly fine :-!

Here they are on the Alpha GMT and Citizen NH4000 :


















































































The Milgauss lug width is nearly 20mm, so it can be equipped with another bracelet










but the Explo2 will remain on leather/NATO/rubber for a while.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Heinrichssohn.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Alpha.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday and today, my new Rodina with a suit. Added a quick wrist shot.


----------



## hwyhobo (May 20, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> For me the M177 once again: [...]


Gorgeous.


----------



## hwyhobo (May 20, 2008)

pinkits said:


> [Shanghai watch photo removed for brevity]


This forum is going to ruin me. This is a beautiful watch.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## hwyhobo (May 20, 2008)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 942379
> View attachment 942383


I think I am in love. Which model is this? Is it this one?
Respect for the ancient-6


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Alpha today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## murugan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

My new Bagel on a NATO


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

murugan2 said:


> My new Bagel on a NATO
> 
> View attachment 951604


Ooooooh, nice! I've been looking at some Bagelsports like that (Explorer I style), but haven't seen any with a date window. Where did you pick that up and how do you like it? Also, what's the case size?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A slim Chunlei with a SS8 movement.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Holographic Zhufeng to cheer me up this monday morning.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Not one but *two* watches today.

Getat Rad with a california dial for telling the time, and the Sea-Gull D100 Sun Yat-sun for... well it needs to be safely transported to a watch fixerer wot I need.

The crown situation on the Sea-Gull has worsened as I can no longer set the time. It's an automatic, so I suppose I could let it run down and then wait for the time it shows to come around then give it a proper shaking.

Sort of poor man's hacking.

Hmm, or I could get it fixed. A return to the dealer's the last resort because if the shipping costs. Shall exhaust the local options before I do it the hard way.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

My beloved Beijing:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning friends!

Today I'm back to my beloved mechanics, with this U-Boat homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a great week, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Very pleased to pick up a WUS Moonphase, one of my mini-grails, from another member here. It's #090 and is gracing my wrist today:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Heilongjiang


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

I got this for Christmas. Now all my other watches feel too small.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Alpha PO, black bezel on Hirsch Mobile - hunted down and finally snagged!


----------



## Harryzhu (Sep 24, 2012)

My FIYTA watch for today, Happy Spring Festival in advance!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

Cheap Jaragar on a mesh, for me today.


















































Have a very nice day!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA _Day-Date_ for me today.














































(yesterday's pics)


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hesitating... Anyone wants to vote?


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

A rare Linhai Satellite


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

snaky59 said:


> Hesitating... Anyone wants to vote?
> View attachment 953347


I vote not the sterile PAM homage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

proodscot said:


> I vote not the sterile PAM homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Which is the one I chose this morning as well. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning Chinese watch fans,

Here we have the Beijing Zhufeng, second only to the planet Saturn as the loveliest object in the Solar System.

Seems one of my many inbound Beijings is clearing Swiss customs as I type, so maybe summat new to wear in the next few days.

Oh happy days.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

An early Chunlei with a decorated SS7 movement.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

My watch for today, Big Pilot homage, by Parnis. It has more than two years, but it continues to "ticking", as on the first day.


















































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today is Jaragar Day :-d


----------



## jfaulkner (Jan 8, 2013)

New Rodina









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Just arrived: 'Tao International'


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Since I'm so found of my new strap, I will post these pictures here too :-d :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OHSEN "Illuminator"


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a soft spot for 50-60's style slimm watches. A Jinji (gold rooster) today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Nihao, Chinese watch freaks.

Today's the day I get to wear my Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.

Have a great day!

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

The DIY once again:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Do I look like Paul Newman in this? Do I? *DO I*?

So you know the drill; ding-dong-bell just a few moments after I posted up the Sea-Gull 1963. Tis Frau Postie with yet another package of mechanical goodness wot my wife doesn't know about. Luckily she's out, I'm in, so not rumbled. So I sign for it, bid her adieu, rush to the cooking island where I do such things, slice open the box at the seams, and rummage about in it to see *which* of the too many incomings this particular shipment contained.

It's my Alpha Paul Newman aka. The Panda! Woo-hoo! And accompanied by the optional glass display back. Woo-hoo! Wot I must install myself. Oh, dear.

Right, best crack on then.

So I rush to my watch drawer to collect (a) my strap tool and (b) the strap I ordered from TSS just for this watch and (c) erm, erm, summat to unscrew the solid back. Hmm. So I remember from some old post a recommendation to use a ball of sticky tape. Right, good plan. No sellotape (scotch tape, you philistines. Or durex to the aussies; no smirking please) left anywhere in the house after the Christmas wrapping frenzy, so... so down to the Keller (cellar, you philistines) for what turned out to be a protracted search. In the end I found some packing tape.

Fine, that'll do.

Now you must have gleaned by now that the only thing thing that exceeds the Capucho distaste for delayed gratification is our woeful preparation for manual labour of any kind. We're an aristocratic bunch, and believe such work (and waiting for *anything*) is best left to the serfs wot work on our lands. An understandable outcome of centuries of droit de seigneur, greed and laziness, which translates roughly as shag, scoff and sleep. When we had lands, that is. Impoverished now. Hence we work in banks, which is pretty much the aristocratic lifestyle brought forward into the 21st Century.

One digresses.

Of course I stabbed my hand with the strap tool. And my thumbs are red from making the sticky tape bundle. And I had to hunt around for the strap pins that I dropped once. Then twice. Then thrice. And it took two tries to thread on the glass back. But... but! Yes. The strap is on, and the display case is on, and photos have been taken.

Dunno what I should do with the rest of the day. Admire me new Panda, I expect.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> ...
> 
> Dunno what I should do with the rest of the day. Admire me new Panda, I expect.
> 
> Ric


First, congratulations on this beauty :-!
As for your question quoted above, might I suggest that you should start working out plans for the founding of the "Zürich Museum of contemporary Chinese Timepieces" ?

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; and the Beijing 'Zhufeng' to end the day.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tao


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

WUS Moonphase again










Besides my scuba dude (worn after work) my other watches are not getting wrist time over this one!

Btw, 9:49 is an interesting-looking time with this set of hands.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon fellows!

Orange day for me today. I'll be wearing my PO homage, by Parnis.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> The DIY once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me, or did you slightly bend the end of that second hand, Mr Martin Sir?

Anyone else see it?

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Is it me, or did you slightly bend the end of that second hand, Mr Martin Sir?
> 
> Anyone else see it?
> 
> Ric


If I bend a hand, I'll do it proper! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 955580


I already thought I recognized the music 
Did you steal those sheets from the guy in the elevator?*

Regards,

Martin

*just kiddin'. I learned to play that a few hundred years ago, and have to admit I still can :roll:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanhua


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

The parnis, while watching the wind blow with my furry friend...


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

snaky59 said:


> Which is the one I chose this morning as well. Great minds think alike.


It looks rather lovely. What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> Just arrived: 'Tao International'
> View attachment 954841


WOW!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Never noticed that watch said "tourbillon" before. Disappointing.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Never noticed that watch said "tourbillon" before. Disappointing.


Yep, it's just a _pretender, _and a liar, to boot!:rodekaart Though, it can look awfully nice on the wrist, if I do say so myself...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

So, I'm going to snub the liar, and take that watch's _cousin_ to bed with me...





















Oh, crabola, this one's a liar, too; it says 'Germany' on the bottom!o|


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 955579
> 
> 
> View attachment 955580
> ...


Great story Ric, very entertaining 

By the way I heard that in Switzerland, when you hail a taxi cab, you have to yodel. If you just call or shout, it is illegal.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> Oh, crabola, this one's a liar, too; it says 'Germany' on the bottom!o|


No No, it's not lying. It's part of the 'Tao world-timer collection', this one is for the timezone 'Germany'. You just have to find the set that says 'USA' ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Morning all,

So after yesterday's shenanigans I'm taking a short break from chronographs and giving the Getat Luminor homage some air time. Very informal, very weekendy, but I'm working from home again today, so no office image to worry about.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon guys!

I'm still wearing Chinese timepieces, like this one:


























































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Two chinese watches for me today&#8230;

This morning, the _Day-Date_&#8230;





































and now, the *OHSEN* b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> No No, it's not lying. It's part of the 'Tao world-timer collection', this one is for the timezone 'Germany'. You just have to find the set that says 'USA' ;-)


:-d:-d:-d Oh, OK, makes _perfect _sense!! Thanks for the clarification..;-)

So, you must be looking for the Dutch one...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

My new member of the Chinese stable, and my first ever blue-dialed watch, the Alpha Yachtsman...


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Received my very first Chinese this morning (while I was at work)... Happy with it, now up to a search for a blue strap!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Parnis GMT


----------



## kebrit (May 7, 2008)

a real nice watch. what is it called? where can i get one?


----------



## kebrit (May 7, 2008)

very nice watch. where can i get this one? what is it called?



Martin_B said:


> Regards,
> 
> Martin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

kebrit said:


> very nice watch. where can i get this one? what is it called?


I put it together using a dial from Ebay and some parts of a Parnis.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Parnis, AUTOmatic ;-)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> I put it together using a dial from Ebay and some parts of a Parnis.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


I saw that dial on a watch at manbush ...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I saw that dial on a watch at manbush ...


Didn't yer know, Mort? Mr Martin Sir is the evil millionaire behind Parnis. Explains his good knowledge of Mandarin.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Didn't yer know, Mort? Mr Martin Sir is the evil millionaire behind Parnis. Explains his good knowledge of Mandarin.
> 
> Ric


我否认一切 ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> 我否认一切 ;-)


你会说，你不会吗？


----------

